
Why Are Dead People Liking Stuff On Facebook? - tswicegood
http://readwrite.com/2012/12/11/why-are-dead-people-liking-stuff-on-facebook#awesm=~o9B9cbHZDdO1h2
======
pavanred
I am not convinced by the explanation from the Facebook spokesperson. I am an
active Facebook user and I am not a basketball fan but there have been atleast
2 or 3 instances where I noticed that I had to "unlike" the basketball page
and I have no recollection of "liking" the page ever.

I don't follow basketball so its very unlikely that I would find its Facebook
page and "like it".

